
Celebrities help Twitter celebrate 5th birthday - igriot
http://dock-of-bay.blogspot.com/2011/03/celebrities-help-twitter-celebrate-5th.html
======
splish
Duplicate. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2350414>

